# Makes me happy :)



## FulshearBrandon (Jun 1, 2016)

My home theater is not as extravagant as some that post but I am extremely happy with the audio and picture outputs! With my Screen Innovations 110" Black Diamond Screen Zero Edge 1.4 gain, watching football with all the lights on is amazing and the movies jump off the screen. It is also great because my kids are so amazed, they actually sit to watch and not move!! lol. Win all around. 

Equipment I am using:
Screen Innovations 110" Black Diamond Screen Zero Edge 1.4 gain
Sony VPL HW55ES Projector
Sony STRDA2800ES 7.2 4K AV Receiver
Polk Audio 70RT 3-way in-ceiling speakers (qty: 5)
Sunfire SDS8 - 8" power subwoofers (QTY: 2)
Sony BDP-S6200 Bluray player
Apple TV


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nicer than mine. That is a great looking room. Thanks for sharing the Pics!!! Where are you hiding the speakers? It looks like a pair of subs, front R/L


----------



## FulshearBrandon (Jun 1, 2016)

Tonto said:


> Nicer than mine. That is a great looking room. Thanks for sharing the Pics!!! Where are you hiding the speakers? It looks like a pair of subs, front R/L


Tonto,
I am using Polk Audio 70RT 3-way in-ceiling speakers. Really effective with the surround sound! If you look at the 2nd picture of just the screen with no image on it, the center speaker can sort of be seen in ceiling. Look closely as it is white, round and matches the ceiling. You are right on the pair of subs. They are 8" Sunfire subs that are set up as right and left channels. Really smooth clean bass


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a very nice looking screenwall! :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with the others. The room looks great and don't worry about what others have. Main thing is that you enjoy what you have since it is yours! 

The Screen Innovations 110" Black Diamond Screen looks awesome! 

Great job!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sweet setup!

Brandon, how do you like the Sunfire subs?


----------



## FulshearBrandon (Jun 1, 2016)

Todd Anderson said:


> Sweet setup!
> 
> Brandon, how do you like the Sunfire subs?


I really love them! They look small but put out nice loud clean smooth bass. Highly recommended


----------

